# Best Screwdriver Shanks



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been admiring all of the screwdriver pictures from the recent swap and I am thinking about trying my hand at making some myself because I am never that happy with the ones you can buy. They usually aren't comfortable to use, the shanks are junk or both. I was wondering if some of you who have made some screwdrivers could tell me what you think are the best sources (suppliers and makes) for the shanks and other parts and why you think so. Any comments in hindsight about shanks you didn't like are also appreciated. I am not equipped to make my own metal so will have to buy them.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

It seems screwdriver shanks are hard to find. I never found anyone that sold them until a participant contacted grace tools. They agreed to sell them to us just for this swap. A lucky break for many of us as I envisioned having to remove the handles from another set just for the shanks. The grace shanks are really top notch and strong. Good luck finding some, maybe someone knows of another source.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Difficult to find is correct. Best of luck Lazyman.

On a different note why not sign up for the next swap and have some fun?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/163346

Voting ends today.

All are welcomed


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Difficult to find is correct. Best of luck Lazyman.
> 
> On a different note why not sign up for the next swap and have some fun?
> 
> ...


I'm definitely thinking about it.

So if they are hard to find then perhaps people can just weigh in with what they actually used to make theirs for the swap and whether they would do that again.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Definitely do it again with Grace tools. Contact them and ask about a shank purchase and maybe

they can help you out or not, Mr. Morrison is great to work with:
http://www.graceusatools.com/contact-us.php

Dan Morrison, President
Phone: (231)264-8133
[email protected] Location:
6322 Yuba Rd.
Williamsburg, MI 49690

HTH


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lee Valley has them. They also have brass ferrules. I made a few using Harbor Freight screw drivers as donors, flatblade. The tips have held up fine. I hollow ground the tips for better engagement.


----------

